
Big Uber Shareholders Rebel on CEO’s Pay Package Amid Coronavirus Layoffs - pseudolus
https://observer.com/2020/05/uber-ceo-pay-shareholder-backlash-coronavirus/
======
battery_cowboy
> $2 million in reimbursement for work-related expenses.

Huh? I don't even get reimbursed for using my personal phone and this joker
gets 2 million bucks to play with?

